
Strong Types for Direct Logic - carlehewitt
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1relKFB4aOMD2VZHM9qj3wWMXOq-q2AJr/view?usp=sharing
======
DonbunEf7
Hi Carl, it's me, mathematics. I'm sure you recall that Turing machines (TMs)
can be enumerated. ActorScript programs can also be enumerated, as can Direct
Logic statements. I'm sure that you also have no problem with the basic
concept of arithmetic encoding, nor with diagonalization widgets.

So, I'd like you to demonstrate that Direct Logic is, in fact, strictly more
powerful than TMs, by constructing a DL program which cannot be computed by
any TM.

Alternatively, I'd like you to prove the claim, "In Direct Logic, categorical
theories of the Natural Numbers, Real Numbers, Ordinal Numbers, Set Theory,
the Lambda Calculus, and Actors are inferentially decidable, meaning that
every true proposition is provable and every proposition is either provable or
disprovable," from your abstract. Specifically, I'd like you to construct the
Direct Logic program which proves or disproves any given theorem. If that is
too difficult, it will suffice to demonstrate a use of Direct Logic to answer
a tough question about numbers; I humbly invite you to consider Goldbach's
conjecture.

Thanks and good luck.

